# Sticky  Chris Knott - great prices AND service



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chris Knott - great prices AND service...*

Thank you to everyone who took up new policies with Chris Knott in April - *our best month so far this year* - you helped us reach 114% of our target! We're genuinely grateful for your custom.

Our retention of existing clients at renewal was also much higher than expected in April. Evidence that we do have the *great rates available for car club/forum members and enthusiasts* that we claim.

Here's what a couple of club members said:
_"It just gets better. My documents arrived today and my premium is only £300.50 which is £10 cheaper than I was quoted."_ *CiderFex, New Mini Scotland forum*

_"Hello, I've just just got my Civic insured with Chris Knott. They [quoted] me £200 less than my renewal quote and £20.75 off the next best quote. I'm well happy."_ *YonderBen, CivInfo*

_"Chris Knott beat my *** renewal majorly. And by that I mean it was half the price!"_ *rob275, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

Please give us a call if your car insurance is due in the coming days and find out how much you can save by switching to Chris Knott.

Remember, if you request a quote up to 31st May 2017 you'll gain automatic entry in our prize draw to *WIN 2x 2017 British F1 Grandstand Tickets for Silverstone (with parking)*. You'll also qualify if you're an existing client with a renewal due during the qualification period.

We can quote upto 30 days ahead, so even if you're due in June we can quote you before the closing date.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* - please mention this forum when you call for your quote.

best,
Nick

*PS.* When we give you a good quote it doesn't mean we're sacrificing on quality or service. Members are happy with our service too:

_"Morning guys, just wanted to say thank you to Kathy for her amazing service when quoting me for insurance. The quality of knowledge and friendliness was really refreshing, especially after dealing with my current insurer and others. I am just awaiting a call back to finish of the deal. Could you pass on my thanks and praise."_ *Carta, FiestaSTOC*

_"Chris Knott - Brilliant Service. Just got off the phone with Chris Knott Insurance and was really really surprised at how pleasant an experience the whole process was!! So a big thanks to them and the forum code no doubt helped as I got cover for my 'new to me' '59 beetle for £77 fully comp inc agreed value. Well happy!"_ *SimonRev, Volkszone*

_"I would also like to add my thanks for the excellent service I have received over the last few years."_ *Mr T Bodill, CivInfo*

_"Just renewed with @ChrisKnottIns and I suggest you do too! Great service and price plus you can speak to a real person!"_ *@Neil_Sealy, Twitter*


----------

